# My Nissan B12-What do you think?



## Ceruleansoldier (Jul 13, 2006)

I worked pretty hard on my b12 and I just wanted to know what you guys think of it~ 

here the link tomy car domain:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2055651


thanks!


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

This is my opinion, but i think it looks very awkard. The body kit that you put on it doesnt seem to flow with the car. Its very rounded on a very boxy car and sticks out way too much.

Thats just me though, obviously you like how it looks, good work!


----------



## jim_naisium (Apr 17, 2007)

I have always been a "stick with the stock look" kind of guy so any body modifications run by me are pretty much doomed to start with unless it is something really cool!

That said... anything you do to a car's look and style should make it look like it was always there and came that way, not "Look what I bolted onto my car".

With that said... the car looks like a typical "Look what I bolted onto my car" rice burner who's owner tried way too hard and spent way too much money trying to make his car look cool. I'll give you an "A" for effort but an "F" for style, like the previous poster's comment said they are way too curvy and do not flow with the car.

Suggestions:

Remove everything you bolted onto the body and sell it on eBay.

There is not enough contrast between the tires and the rims despite the chrome trim around the edge, have the spokes painted some shade of Aluminum that looks good with the white paint. Tires that are about one inch higher will look better as well.

The white trim around the front side windows is very detracting from the look of the car, have it repainted semi-flat black.

The "Nissan" in front of the back window is also detracting, graphics like that are usually reserved for the front side fenders right behind the front tire, or on the back end of the car, have it buffed off or painted over.

Engine mods: When you start painting engine parts you run into a catch 22, the valve cover looks really cool, but now the oxidized cylinder head with 287k miles on it looks like crap (just an example). An engine with a huge amount of miles on it and leaking fluids here and there looks way cooler if you leave it that way, but one repainted part will completely kill the look. If you are going to start painting things, you need to paint everything.

Good things I have to say...

This car may look good with a rear spoiler, but it has the be the right height, shape, style, and angle or it will be another "Look what I bolted onto my car"addition. Have an artist sketch your car until they come up with something cool that looks like it came from the factory that way then find a shop to make it for you.

Engine compartment looks very clean and organized, good job!

The white paint job looks awesome, good job as well! You should post some pictures of the interior once you get that done.

You appear to live in a rural area, you may want to get a bra for the front of the car, but again get something that looks cool and like the car came with it.


----------

